# Mold growning on my jerky, what am i doing wrong?!



## delarosa74868 (Nov 28, 2012)

When I make jerky strips with ground beef I get mold growing three or four weeks later.  I use lem seasoning and cure(pink),93/7 ground sirloin,  dry in a lem dehydrator and store in food saver bags.  What the heck am I doing wrong?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2012)

How long did you mix the cure into the meat?

When the jerky is finished how do you store? IE right from the dehydrator to the bags?

When my jerky or sausage is cool i store in a brown paper bag in the fridge for a day before i vac seal.

Once your jerky is cool and before you store you can spray potassium sorbate on the jerky, this will eliminate any mold growth. PS is a dry form sorta like little cake topping (little lengths) you mix the PS with cold water to dissolve then put in a spray bottle to spray on the jerky. No taste and will not make the jerky taste funny.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is one place to get it........ 

http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/potassium-sorbate-1/


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 28, 2012)

Great info from Rick again! I follow his technique except for the PS and I've never had any go bad.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 28, 2012)

I learn something new every day!!


----------



## arnie (Nov 28, 2012)

So if delarosa is mixing the seasoning and cure properly why is he getting mold?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2012)

Arnie said:


> So if delarosa is mixing the seasoning and cure properly why is he getting mold?


Moisture can kill jerky, even a small amount in the bags. Thats why when you get jerky in the stores there is a Moisture-Absorbe packet in the sack


----------



## arnie (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks nepas. This is an area I'm just getting into so your reply was very helpful


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2012)

Arnie said:


> Thanks nepas. This is an area I'm just getting into so your reply was very helpful


YW

Anytime i can assist.

On the moisture bags, you can buy them online. Use 1 in each bag but make sure when you seal the remaining unused moisture pack back under vacuum, if not they can be bad from absorbing moisture within 15 mins.

Vac sealed moisture bags=good for next time

Unsealed=thro em out

http://www.alliedkenco.com/absorbers-oxygen.aspx


----------



## jkc64 (Mar 6, 2013)

The instructions state to mix 1oz with 42oz water. I assume that you lightly mist the meat and let it dry before vac sealing but what do you do with the other 41oz of mix? Does it need refrigeration or can it be stored in the cabinet? Is there a shelf life on this product? I can't seem to find much info for this.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

jkc64 said:


> The instructions state to mix 1oz with 42oz water. I assume that you lightly mist the meat and let it dry before vac sealing but what do you do with the other 41oz of mix? Does it need refrigeration or can it be stored in the cabinet? Is there a shelf life on this product? I can't seem to find much info for this.


Your talking about Potassium Sorbate?

I mix 1 t to a spray bottle and shake until dissolved. Store the rest of the package in an air tight container.


----------



## jkc64 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry, yes the Potassium Sorbate seems like a little would go a long way. I was just wondering how long it would keep once mixed.

John


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd try drying it more, mold won't grow without moisture.


----------



## hg smokehaus (May 9, 2013)

Ive never had the mold before, but I let it cool completely at least a couple hours then bag it up. I can make 5 lbs at a time and Its gone before it gets sealed in vacuum packages, Darn kids eat it up..

 I have learned to hide a bit for me though lately.

 I use the 90- 10 ground angus with the Hi-Counrty pre mix usually the original or spicy and use the Jerky Cannon to make the nice strips and smoke it in my HG Smokehaus.

like I said earlier it dont last long enough to grow mold though.

 Ive put my own seasonings together before and I just havent tried anything I like better than the ease and cost of the Hi- Country. If you sighn up on there list they send you discounts and thats when I buy bulk to really save.


----------

